# Brice Z bass MAPLE FRETLESS



## Jason (Sep 5, 2008)

Brice Z6 Custom Black Fretless at HomeOld


----------



## Brendan G (Sep 5, 2008)

oooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## techjsteele (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Project2501 (Sep 5, 2008)

If it was red it would be perfect!!


----------



## Jason (Sep 5, 2008)

Project2501 said:


> If it was red it would be perfect!!



Thats everyones response. If it was only this color...


----------



## Scott (Sep 5, 2008)

Jason said:


> Thats everyones response. If it was only this color...



If only it had some type of protective coating on the maple board to prevent the strings from eating through the soft fretboard.









































Yeah. Didn't expect that one did ya buddy!?


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 5, 2008)

I saw that. It's nice! The funny thing is, though, that it looks very odd on a guitar that is utterly and entierly black otherwise. For that particular color scheme, ebony would have probably been a better choice, though the cuts of maple used on Rondo fretboards always look really nice.


----------



## Ruins (Sep 6, 2008)

if it only had frets...


----------



## Mr. S (Sep 6, 2008)

wowzer, that's purdy! I'd love to try that out in a recording I love the sound of fretless basses


----------



## Jason (Sep 6, 2008)

Ruins said:


> if it only had frets...



Wouldn't be super hard to have em installed now would it?


----------



## Ruins (Sep 7, 2008)

perhaps... i wonder what would be the price for that custom then


----------



## rick4001s (Sep 10, 2008)

I wanted one with frets & I emailed Kurt regarding the availability of a fretted version of this bass & Kurt said it might be possible in the future.
It would also be good if the bass could come in 35 inch scale.
I was not prepared to wait so I just bought a red Brice Z6.
Hope the Z6 is as good as some said it is.


----------



## Ruins (Sep 11, 2008)

when you get it please post some detailed review and tones of pics


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 11, 2008)

Jason said:


> Wouldn't be super hard to have em installed now would it?


it'd cost half the price of the bass though


----------

